# Loading Patterns for Building Muscle Mass



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

In general, overloading is the practice of applying a load greater than what a power-producing source is capable of withstanding. In machinery, this excessive burden can result in equipment failure. In the human body, this application results in adaptation to subsequently withstand even greater demands. When an athlete???s muscles are exposed to extreme tensions, an [...]

*Read More...*


----------

